# NetBeans - Tastatur-Tricks



## teodori (2. Jun 2014)

Hallo Freunde!
hat jemand edeckt wie kann man mit der Tastatur-Cursor springen

zB. bei MethodenName

Vorher:
public void MethodenName(jetz bin ich da)
public void MethodenName() aber ich will da

Nacher:
public void MethodenName() ;


----------



## Androbin (4. Jun 2014)

Wie wäre es mit der Pfeiltaste nach Rechts ??? :idea:


----------



## teodori (4. Jun 2014)

durch eine Tastenkombination (10 Finger Tippen) springt der Cursor ohne pfeiltaste
diese möchte ich gern wissen


----------

